# [IDEA] TDF Kolkata Meet 2012



## d6bmg (Nov 27, 2012)

*TDF Kolkata Meet 2012*

I was thinking about TDF Kolkata meet.
May be during Christmas, From Dec 25 to first week of January.
There are many holidays in that time period. I hope many people can take their busy scheduled off for one fine afternoon and evening. 

Share your ideas.

*Time and Place:*

*Date: 25th December, 2012
Destination : South City Mall.
Time : 11AM.*

Who's going in:
1.d6bmg
2.krishnandu
3.deta
4.Sumanpathak //(on pros side i hope)
5.Matchbox
6.tkin
7.avichandana20000


Need MOAR attendance.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 1, 2012)

No one?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 1, 2012)

specify the date. i have only 1 day holiday i.e. on 25th


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

Date will depend on all the people interested and their free time.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2012)

let me check with my secretary


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2012)

Date fix kiya jaye...


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

25th Dec perhaps?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in..!! 25 Dec is fine for me. Holiday for me too.

I'd suggest South City Mall (Hope everyone accepts that). Though I'm fine with other places too


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

South City Mall would be great choice for everyone (I think).

And, please inform other guys from Kolkata. Although I've sent VM to some people but I forgot many guys who are from Kolkata.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like its not happening due to lack of response.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am in. 
d6bmg you cannot make everyone present in the meet. SO MEET should take place irrespective of participant counts as this is not a political meeting where you need supporter count. Start with small , one day it will be big of course. Currently the number of heads: 

you
me
krishnandu.
Hope ,Sumon pathak will be interested if informed and also akashnil and Samrat Naskar. Start sending PM to each kolkata dwellers taking the help of Admins who will give the data of KOLKATA MEMBERS ONLY . if u do not have patientce, give me data i will do it.

Admins are requested to make a new category MEET under INTERACT and keep it flashing. so that members become aware of it at least.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 10, 2012)

am in depending on date...lets make it a nice tech meet...OC meet maybe if someone can provide space and power


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ no dependency pls. be in the MEET.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

Do a first meet even if only a few members come. This forum used to have a DCC section dedicated to meets. It was stagnant so...

Anyways good initiative by you guys.


----------



## deta (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok im coming but what will be the time ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

agreed with TECHFREAK .I think if it is at least 10 headcounts THE MEET should happen. Thanks detafor joining the interest.The venue is SOUTH CITY MALL for sure,  time will be declared later. 

So far the head counts :

1.d6bmg
2.krishnandu
3.deta
4.suman pathak(on pros side i hope)
5.Matchbox(confirmed over phone)
6.ME

YAHOO!! Only four to go.

Till now i have sent many PMs to many kolkatans as per written in their id avatars.
Please someone do a PM to S JOARDAR for this MEET as i cannot find the option in his profile. He is a retired person and can spare time IMO.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

I am going. Any date.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 10, 2012)

currently at hyderabad


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks tkin.

So far the head counts :

1.d6bmg
2.krishnandu
3.deta
4.suman pathak(on pros side i hope)
5.Matchbox(confirmed over phone)
6.tkin
7.ME

YAHOO!! Only THREE to go.

avinandan012 :will u be back before 25th.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

Missing again.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 10, 2012)

place?



Skud said:


> Missing again.



o no u dont..get ur behind down here..


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

no chance, missing other things too... can't move from Lucknow right now.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

This will be the only time I can participate, in march I am moving to Hyd for a long time


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 10, 2012)

25th Dec is good...Can only confirm next week....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ hoping for the best


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 10, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> place?
> 
> 
> 
> o no u dont..get ur behind down here..



South City Mall.

No place can be better than this for meet 

I strongly suggest even if we don't get more member, lets do it with us only...!!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

and eat also


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah ofcourse..!! Best place to have fun, watch movies, hangout, eat and everything..!! Other things I can't mention here..!!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

r we moving there to watch movie?.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 10, 2012)

I just mentioned the options..!! You can do anything..!! From playing at timezone to shopping to watching movie or simply chat and eat


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2012)

I would love to be there.
But,
1> Joining new job on this 17th. Need to see their holiday list b4 I can commit.
2> I stay at Kaikhali. South city mall is really south for me. Too far. If the meet is at noon (i.e. after 2PM) I think it would be easy for me to return.
3>Update the first post with venue and date details.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 10, 2012)

^ Congrats for the new  job.
1) All corporates shld have holidays on 25th
2) will start before ur mentioned time
3) just wait


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 10, 2012)

*Destination : South City Mall.
Time : 11AM.*

Please post if anyone have problem with the timings. Destination would probably not change as majority wins


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> I am in.
> d6bmg you cannot make everyone present in the meet. SO MEET should take place irrespective of participant counts as this is not a political meeting where you need supporter count. Start with small , one day it will be big of course. Currently the number of heads:
> 
> you
> ...



Thanks for the initiative mate! Much appreciated. 

@Mr. Clius: asbe toh?


----------



## icebags (Dec 11, 2012)

i m too old and lethargic for this. u ppl carry on and enjoy. 

thanks for the invi, avi.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ then you should be our special member as u are too old by TDF age . But u are too young to me as per ur date of birth. So it is a request from a big bro to have the honour of your presence in our MEET. This is a prestige issue for kolkata MEET as compared to the MEETs of other metro cities where people join spontaneously. Let us do it man and show the world that KOLKATA CAN DO.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> This will be the only time I can participate, in march I am moving to Hyd for a long time


ahh! welcome to hyderabad


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> ahh! welcome to hyderabad


Yeah thanks, TCS.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 13, 2012)

12 days to go .....

Anybody interested pls enter your name for the great KOLKATA MEET


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2012)

11 days to go

do not let it go from your luck


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2012)

@Everyone who are going, PM me your original name, along with mobile numbers to which I can contact on 25th.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 14, 2012)

Better create an online document, lock it with password and share the password though PM among the members who are going. So that everyone who are coming can open it and insert their own name and number, and in the mean time other participants can also get the numbers, so everyone will be in touch.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2012)

Better idea..
Create it and knock me via PM.
I'm a bit busy with assignments at this moment.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Would love to join,but probably I will be out of town.
You guys have a blast!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

How about an unlisted pastebin doc?
Would love to attend  it but
now I'm in jaipur
And too young as compared to the you guyz


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok, I have created an Google Docs Excel Spreadsheet. PM'ing the links.

Anyone who is interested and didn't got the PM, please post it here..!! I'll PM you.


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmmm.. it would have been cool if there were so many tdf members from my city.
Btw, what will you guys do? Troll perhaps?


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

Neo said:


> Hmmm.. it would have been cool if there were so many tdf members from my city.
> Btw, what will you guys do? Troll perhaps?


Wear a guy fawkes mask and cheer "Revolution for the masses" at the entrance of the mall.


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wear a guy fawkes mask and cheer "Revolution for the masses" at the entrance of the mall.



You'll only look dumb and waste your time then


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

Neo said:


> You'll only look dumb and waste your time then


I was joking.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg/300px-Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> I was joking.
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg/300px-Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg



Sirji, I was also joking  perhaps you didn't see '  ' there
*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/when-facepalm-is-not-enough.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

Neo said:


> Sirji, I was also joking  perhaps you didn't see '  ' there
> *weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/when-facepalm-is-not-enough.jpg


In caps, in caps.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 15, 2012)

I can see only 4 members (including me) has filled up the Contact Details Form.

Guys please fill it up if you are interested in joining the Meet. If anyone interested didn't got the link, please post it here, I'll PM you.


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> In caps, in caps.


caps was not the problem, an extra space after ling was. Anyway..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2012)

In the land of Mamata "Revolution" is a dangerous word. People now use it very cautiously.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Dec 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I can see only 4 members (including me) has filled up the Contact Details Form.
> 
> Guys please fill it up if you are interested in joining the Meet. If anyone interested didn't got the link, please post it here, I'll PM you.



PM me the doc dada!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 16, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> PM me the doc dada!



PM'ed


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2012)

Added my details in that doc.
Nice to see 8 guys are there.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 17, 2012)

why the doc is currently not opening?


----------



## masterkd (Dec 17, 2012)

I am very much interested..and like last time I would love to join the meet..it was really fun last time!!

BUT  i'll be out of city from Dec 24th - Jan 6th..so will not be able to join..my badluck!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 17, 2012)

BTW Just saw this!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/125065-bangalore-meet.html


----------



## Myth (Dec 18, 2012)

Count me in for the time being. 
Hopefully I will be back from bhubaneswar by 25th


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ put your name in the online doc.


----------



## Myth (Dec 19, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ put your name in the online doc.



Where is the link for the online doc ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 19, 2012)

Pm krishnandu


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2012)

Myth said:


> Where is the link for the online doc ?



PM'ed.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to bump this thread up!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 23, 2012)

re bumped


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW Just saw this!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/125065-bangalore-meet.html


Re-Re


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

HEY GUYS R WE READY?




IT IS LESS THAN 24 HRS


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2012)

ya...who's bringing the booze?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent SMS to everyone who filled up the Document. Please let me know in case of any problems.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ya...who's bringing the booze?



you taking the onus?

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2012)

no thanks....,me brokesta...how bout tkin?


----------



## deta (Dec 24, 2012)

how will i identify other members  ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2012)

call em


----------



## deta (Dec 24, 2012)

I don‘t have the numbers


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

tkin -where r u man?



deta said:


> I don‘t have the numbers



refer to the online excel


----------



## deta (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ got it btw ur voice tone is similar to my chemistry  sir


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

so you got confused for a moment?


----------



## deta (Dec 24, 2012)

ya


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sent SMS to everyone who filled up the Document. Please let me know in case of any problems.



Got that..
P.S. who isn't coming? 



sumonpathak said:


> no thanks....,me brokesta...how bout tkin?







deta said:


> how will i identify other members  ?



We will contact you @11am.
Just be there at the entrance of South City at that time.

P.S.S. I might be ~30minutes late.. It's coooold out there. And for a lte raiser like me, its.......


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

not able to work properly for the excitement.



d6bmg said:


> P.S.S. I might be ~30minutes late.. It's coooold out there. And for a lte raiser like me, its.......



then you might miss the .............

and nobody will wait for u , u need to find us. so lets play the hide and seek game tomorrow.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ya...who's bringing the booze?


Santa 



sumonpathak said:


> no thanks....,me brokesta...how bout tkin?


Me buy new mouse, me broke, me beg for food money.



avichandana20000 said:


> tkin -where r u man?
> 
> 
> 
> refer to the online excel


Far cry 3, nuff said.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Santa
> 
> 
> Me buy new mouse, me broke, me beg for food money.




do not beg , PLEASE SNATCH.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> do not beg , PLEASE SNATCH.


I have a machete type knife(don't ask), I'll bring that tomorrow.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I'm coming.
See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> I have a machete type knife(don't ask), I'll bring that tomorrow.



I will give my pistol to you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 24, 2012)

Well everyone who are coming, refer to that online excel and save all the numbers. Contact us in case of any identification 

BTW I think me and avijit will be the first to reach there


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I will give my pistol to you



You ain't coming?



avichandana20000 said:


> then you might miss the .............
> 
> and nobody will wait for u , u need to find us. so lets play the hide and seek game tomorrow.



I may..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You ain't coming?



I am  going to Honolulu  with Habul, Kabla and Pala


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I am  going to Honolulu  with Habul, Kabla and Pala



Hehe.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I am  going to Honolulu  with Habul, Kabla and Pala




To meet Makuda?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> To meet Makuda?



Yes..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 24, 2012)

any body coming with HMG OR DSG ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2012)

eh???


----------



## MatchBoxx (Dec 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> any body coming with HMG OR DSG ?



Still Crysis 2 fever! -,-


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2012)

Di La Grandy Mephistopheles!!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 25, 2012)

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 25, 2012)

*EPIC SUCCESS*

Pics will be uploaded shortly by krish


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> *EPIC SUCCESS*
> 
> Pics will be uploaded shortly by krish


Yes was indeed a great meet


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2012)

***Note : Pics have been resized keeping in mind the badwidth issue for all *

*i.imgur.com/jCTtJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jLSxB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aCsjs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OeK7T.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XjCMn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/z8MIV.jpg

*(from left) Me, d6bmg*

*i.imgur.com/LULaz.jpg

*d6bmg*

*i.imgur.com/nGSsU.jpg

*(from left) d6bmg, deta, rhitwick, avichandana2000, tenida, sumonpathak, tkin*

*i.imgur.com/KukTJ.jpg

*(from left) d6bmg, deta, rhitwick, avichandana2000, tenida, sumonpathak, tkin*

*i.imgur.com/k7oFz.jpg

*(from left) tenida, avichandana2000, sumonpathak*

*i.imgur.com/2ixbS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g5Bao.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FTvhU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/B7FVs.jpg

*(from left) Me, d6bmg*

*i.imgur.com/MCYqN.jpg

*avichandana2000*

*i.imgur.com/pdu5z.jpg

*rhitwick*

*i.imgur.com/IznK6.jpg

*(from left) Matchboxx, avichandana2000, tkin*

*i.imgur.com/V824Y.jpg

*(from left) Me, d6bmg, deta, rhitwick, tenida, Matchboxx, tkin, sumonpathak*

*i.imgur.com/VZ4CM.jpg

*(from left) Me, d6bmg, deta, rhitwick, tenida, Matchboxx, tkin, avichandana2000*

*i.imgur.com/oaRrM.jpg

*Front row (from left) Me, avichandana2000, sumonpathak, rhitwick, tenida
Back row (from left) Matchboxx, friend of tkin, tkin, d6bmg (sadly deta had to left for home, he was in hurry)*

*i.imgur.com/YPfrN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UeSX9.jpg

*(from left) Matchboxx, avichandana2000 relaxing..!!*

*i.imgur.com/nRM5F.jpg

*(from left) Matchboxx, avichandana2000 relaxing..!!*

*i.imgur.com/ZJZkJ.jpg

*(from left) Matchboxx, avichandana2000 relaxing..!!*

*i.imgur.com/fcunO.jpg

*(from left) Matchboxx, avichandana2000 relaxing..!!*

*i.imgur.com/vzkA9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nfYCv.jpg

*tkin*

*i.imgur.com/7Gg12.jpg

*(from left) avichandana2000, sumonpathak, Tenida*

*i.imgur.com/pDrTR.jpg

*(from left) Me, Tenida*


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2012)

names plx


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> names plx



You do that..!! I'll may tag wrongly


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

yeah, names please.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> yeah, names please.



Let me try. Guys correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

You, tkin, tenida, d6 & sumon I know, need the rest.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Gs70O.jpg


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

Who's behind Abhijitda?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Who's behind Abhijitda?



He is Tkin's friend


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok, all tagging have been done. deta is not there on group pic provided by tenida, you can get him on the pics above. I have tagged all of them


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

Tenida said:


> He is Tkin's friend




Okay. No one's donning Santa's hat, eh?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2012)

From my side 

*i.imgur.com/gXK9e.jpg
*i.imgur.com/meQS2.jpg
some photography eh!!
*i.imgur.com/tExj2.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2012)

LOL @d6bmg 

btw...tenida tag  plz


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Okay. No one's donning Santa's hat, eh?



At least I'm wearing some kinda hat!!!

And, thanx guys for the awesome time. We kinda discussed everything. From Gals to gfx card, mobiles, mobile OS, PSU, SSD.....what not. Avijitda brought some colorful cigarettes that I saw for the first time. My opinion, they are sure to be inspired by Cadbury Gems!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 25, 2012)

Many pics..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> LOL @d6bmg
> 
> btw...tenida tag  plz



Already did


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

Great pics guys. Looks like a nice get together 

On days like these, I really hate my work. 

When is the next meeting ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2012)

^^Depends


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

First time in life smoked colored cigarettes thanks to avijta'da (abhichandana2000), thanks for that(sobrano I think), and at one time sumon pickpocketed the packet from avijit'da, fun


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *i.imgur.com/Gs70O.jpg



where are the other heavywieghts, Cilius and topgear??

and Skud? 

btw, ico live in Kolkata?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 26, 2012)

those coloured cig are SOBRANIE(Sobranie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). and it was really a grt meet which other circles may envy.  thanks everybody for joining and we want more participants next time.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> btw, ico live in Kolkata?



Nope. Delhi..!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 26, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> where are the other heavywieghts, Cilius and topgear??
> 
> and Skud?
> 
> btw, ico live in Kolkata?



Cilus is in Bhubeneswar, SKUD in Lucknow and  don't know about topgear.


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

lol.
topgear: the mystery member in TDF.


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

Myth said:


> lol.
> topgear: the mystery member in TDF.


topgear is batman, comes out only at night 
*roflindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Batman2.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2012)

:angry: WHY U NO HAVE TDF MUMBAI MEET?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2012)

u guys are lazy??

i can fix up something if you want....PM me...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Dec 26, 2012)

i missed most of the tech discussion, but after that it was pure kickass khilli [=fun]!!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

EPIC!!! gotta do the same in Bangalore  .. good job guys


----------



## Tenida (Dec 26, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> i missed most of the tech discussion, but after that it was pure kickass khilli [=fun]!!!



That time you're in paradise


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 26, 2012)

Be ready for the next. Will start a new thread very soon.


----------



## deta (Dec 27, 2012)

Indeed it was a great meet ..and thank you everyone for paying for this freeloader


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2012)

no problem mate..next time its on you :devil:


----------



## deta (Dec 27, 2012)

Ofcourse


----------

